# A explosive surprise



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

@[email protected] was curious about a cigar I posted so I sent him a few. I get home today and find he retaliated with cigars and some extra goodies.
These black cats and a pot from the kitchen will make for a great prank around the house


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Don’t try to smoke the Black Cats Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Don’t try to smoke the Black Cats Ren
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nah....let him try...and post pictures after


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Don’t try to smoke the Black Cats Ren
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhkay, I'll hold off this time! Only because there were cigars in the box.


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Great hit


----------

